# Angel-1 has left us



## angel-1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Good Morning,

My name is Marisol. I am Angel's wife. I regret to inform you, between three and four this morning, Angel passed on. It's inconclusive, but they say it was a heart attack. I thought I should tell you all, I know he would have wanted me to. I want to thank all of you for allowing him to be a part of this place. He cared a lot about it and you. Everyday, he would talk about something someone said or a photo he saw. He talked about the friends he had here and how the thought of making them feel good meant so much to him. I know four ladies in particular always kept a big smile on his face, don't worry, I'm not mad, Violet, Caroline, that is your name, right?, Phoebe and especially Mimi. You ladies meant a lot to him. And I can only say, thank you and God bless you for being so sweet to my husband. Thank you all. Take care of yourselves and one another.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 19, 2008)

Marisol.........I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I didn't know him personally, but am certain from his "angel" name that he lived up to his name. God Bless and I am sending you prayers and light this morning. Hugs, Kara


----------



## Friday (Jul 19, 2008)

My condolences Marisol, to you and all who knew and loved him. May your good memories soothe your wounded heart.


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 19, 2008)

So sorry to learn of your loss. May memories console you in this difficult time!
Ruth


----------



## dragorat (Jul 19, 2008)

*I am sorry to hear of Angel-1's passing.From what little I remember reading of his posts he seemed like a pleasant person.I'm also sure all the ladies here that he showed appreciation also appreciated him.I don't know if it will help but let me leave you with the words of someone special to me before they passed on."Don't grieve long over my passing.Just remember the good times passed."*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 19, 2008)

Marisol,
I am so sorry to hear of your loss. You will be in my thoughts and prayers in the days to come.

Hugs,
Betty


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 19, 2008)

Marisol, may you find peace in your time of grief. Angel was a very active participant in the forums here, and will be missed by all of us.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 19, 2008)

Sincere condolences for your loss, Marisol. Thank you for being so gracious and considerate that even in your grief you thought of who else cared about him. :bow:

"The deep pain that is felt at the death of every friendly soul arises from the feeling that there is in every individual something which is inexpressible, peculiar to him alone, and is, therefore, absolutely and irretrievably lost." ~Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 19, 2008)

Marisol, 

Thank you for letting us know of your loss and thinking of everyone here at dimensions while you are going through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family while you go through this difficult time.

B


----------



## imfree (Jul 19, 2008)

Marisol, you have my most heart felt condolences
and prayers in your time of great loss. Thank you
so much for your kind words and letting us know.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 19, 2008)

Dear Marisol,

I am sorry to read about your husband's death this morning. It is so sad to when we lose a loved one and friend. And it is harder still when they die untimely and without warning. How ironic is it that the name he chose for these forums was Angel-1? You have my prayers and sympathy in your lose, but rest secure knowing he is with real angels now.

Moore2me
M2M 

View attachment yellow rose.JPG


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 19, 2008)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I'm so very sorry. You, Angel and your family are in my prayers. He will be missed. 


(((Hugs)))
Nancy


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss. Angel was a good friend to us and will be missed here. Thank you for taking the time to pass the information on to his friends here. You and Angel are in my thoughts and prayers.

Bridget


----------



## Risible (Jul 19, 2008)

My condolences, Marisol, on your loss. Your dear husband will be missed around here.


----------



## Tina (Jul 19, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> My name is Marisol. I am Angel's wife. I regret to inform you, between three and four this morning, Angel passed on. It's inconclusive, but they say it was a heart attack. I thought I should tell you all, I know he would have wanted me to. I want to thank all of you for allowing him to be a part of this place. He cared a lot about it and you. Everyday, he would talk about something someone said or a photo he saw. He talked about the friends he had here and how the thought of making them feel good meant so much to him. I know four ladies in particular always kept a big smile on his face, don't worry, I'm not mad, Violet, Caroline, that is your name, right?, Phoebe and especially Mimi. You ladies meant a lot to him. And I can only say, thank you and God bless you for being so sweet to my husband. Thank you all. Take care of yourselves and one another.



Oh NO!!!! Marisol, how can this be? Before I went to bed I read his post (but didn't respond, dammit) about what you said to him at your wedding, about how he'll never do better than you, and that you were right.

Angel and I didn't really have much contact off-board, maybe a PM or two, but he was... an angel. He always had nice things to say to people, participated in fun threads, and seemed to be a good man. I am so very, very sorry for your loss, Marisol. I am sorry for our loss, too. Crying now, and so very, very sad. Angel, I will miss you.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 19, 2008)

I want to cry right now. I am crying.

Marisol I am so sorry for your loss.

He was always so kind to me here.

Rest in peace Angel.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss, Marisol. I will be praying for you during this difficult time.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

I too am very sad. Angel was a very nice kind man on the boards and always had me laughing. His humor and gentleness will live on.

May the peace that only your higher power give you be with you and your family. My sincerest condolances.

TJC


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh my god!! Marisol I am SO sorry!!!! Angel was absolutely wonderful!!! He was so VERY sweet and such a gentleman!!! He was so great to all the ladies here, and was truly a wonderful friend!! He will be SO missed here!!!

I can tell you this... he JUST recently posted on here about the day you two got married and how you told him that he would never find anyone better than you, and his response was "she was right". He loved you very much. He loved your family very much.

Angel was truly an angel, and I will miss him very very much. I am SO sorry for your loss... I can't even imagine the pain you must be feeling. I hope you will carry your memories of him with you always... as we all will too.

~Violet





angel-1 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> My name is Marisol. I am Angel's wife. I regret to inform you, between three and four this morning, Angel passed on. It's inconclusive, but they say it was a heart attack. I thought I should tell you all, I know he would have wanted me to. I want to thank all of you for allowing him to be a part of this place. He cared a lot about it and you. Everyday, he would talk about something someone said or a photo he saw. He talked about the friends he had here and how the thought of making them feel good meant so much to him. I know four ladies in particular always kept a big smile on his face, don't worry, I'm not mad, Violet, Caroline, that is your name, right?, Phoebe and especially Mimi. You ladies meant a lot to him. And I can only say, thank you and God bless you for being so sweet to my husband. Thank you all. Take care of yourselves and one another.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm shocked to hear this. I'm so very sorry for your loss Marisol. Angel will truly be missed,


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 19, 2008)

Marisol,

I am so sorry to hear about Angel-1, and for your loss. Thank you so much for taking the time to let us know. He was a very fun and interesting poster here. I had a PM exchange with him just a few days ago, and he was always so nice to me. Our condolences to you and your family & friends. We will very much miss his presence here at Dimensions. 

It always hurts to lose a family member. 

Sandie


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Marisol. I only knew your husband through his posts here, but he seemed like a decent, caring man. You, the rest of your family and all of his friends on and offline have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Marisol. Angel had a really, really good heart, judging from his posts I've read. His loss is a loss to our community here, and a loss to the world in general. Take care of yourself.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jul 19, 2008)

Marisol, 

Words feel so inadequate at times like these, but please know in your heart that you are not alone in your grief for Angel's passing. 

Gena


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 19, 2008)

Marisol, I am so sorry to hear of Angel-1's passing. I will keep you and yours in my thoughts during this difficult time. He will be missed.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

I remember seeing in a number of his posts that he felt himself so lucky to be married to such a wonderful woman. My condolences to you.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Did not know Angel, but given that wonderful name, I am sure he was a great person.
May he rest in peace, and many prayers will go out for both you, your husband.


----------



## olwen (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow. I'm shocked. I didn't know him very well, but I'm truly sorry he's gone. He will be missed. My condolences.


----------



## Donna (Jul 19, 2008)

My condolences for your loss. God bless you.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear of your loss. He was a cool, funny person, and made me laugh out loud. He was a really neat individual and I really wish that I had known him better.

Our prayers and support are with you.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2008)

Marisol~

I am so sorry for your lose. Your husband was a great asset to this community. His kindness and generous heart will not be forgotten.

Thank you so much for letting us know of his passing from this reality. I am sure he will live up to his screen name and is smiling down from heaven right now.

Sincerely,

Punkin


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am just in shock about this. 

I am so sorry for your loss, Marisol. Your husband was one of the kindest, funniest, down to earth people I've had the pleasure of exchanging PM's with. He always had a lovely word to say about the women of DIMS and always giving out a compliment. 

I have placed a prayer for you on my altar.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 19, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about this. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jul 19, 2008)

Marisol, 
I'm so sorry for your loss. Angel always had something nice to say. There aren't enough people out there as genuinely kind as he was! My condolences to you and your family. I hope your memories help get you through this difficult time.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 19, 2008)

Marisol, I am very sorry for your loss. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh, Marisol, I was so, so, so sorry to read about Angel's passing. His kindness was so evident. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## butch (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Marisol. Thank you for thinking of us at this difficult time, and for sharing your loving, kind husband with us, his large Dims family. We will all miss him terribly, and I send you and all his loved ones my deepest sympathies.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 19, 2008)

Marisol, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Angel truly was a kind, friendly, and supportive fellow here, and I was always glad to encounter his posts on the boards. Thank you for coming to share this with us. He is greatly missed.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 19, 2008)

I just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear about your husband's passing. Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 19, 2008)

:-( I'm very sorry for Marisol's and everyone's loss. I extend my condolences.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 20, 2008)

Aw, man, I'm sorry to hear this. He was always giving kind words to everyone here, even more so than me. I will be sure to keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear about this. My condolences to you, Marisol, and the rest of your/his family. He was a kind presence.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, Marisol.


He will be missed around here.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss and hope you find strength in his memory.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 20, 2008)

Marisol, what a shock this all must be to you. Thank you for taking the time in the midst of that to share this sad news with folks here. No doubt Angel's absence would have been noticed and people would have worried where he was if you hadn't posted.

My condolences to you on losing someone who sounds like he was not just your husband but very much your dear friend. In the coming days and weeks if you are feeling lonely, remember you'll also be welcome to join the community here. You would not be the first to find comfort, distraction and company here when it was needed most. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2008)

I know it is crazy to cry over somebody that you have never met, but I could not help it. I was thinking about Angel today, and I re read all of the pm's he sent me. That made me cry and smile and laugh a little too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

My condolences.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> My name is Marisol. I am Angel's wife. I regret to inform you, between three and four this morning, Angel passed on. It's inconclusive, but they say it was a heart attack. I thought I should tell you all, I know he would have wanted me to. I want to thank all of you for allowing him to be a part of this place. He cared a lot about it and you. Everyday, he would talk about something someone said or a photo he saw. He talked about the friends he had here and how the thought of making them feel good meant so much to him. I know four ladies in particular always kept a big smile on his face, don't worry, I'm not mad, Violet, Caroline, that is your name, right?, Phoebe and especially Mimi. You ladies meant a lot to him. And I can only say, thank you and God bless you for being so sweet to my husband. Thank you all. Take care of yourselves and one another.



Wow....just wow. I am so saddened by the loss of your dear husband, Marisol. I am sure he was as good to you as he was to the people on this board. He always had a kind word, always looked out to be considerate of others and it didn't go unnoticed. 
I, too, weep for his passing and thank you for being kind enough to take the time out to let us know. He truly was a bright spot in this community. The world, indeed, is a less warm place without Angel in it.

Angel has his wings now.....and the afterlife is blessed with his presence.

I'm sorry we all had to meet you this way, Marisol. I hope that you are surrounded by friends and people that love you in this sad time in your life. 







Fairies to watch over Angel.....


----------



## bexy (Jul 20, 2008)

so difficult to know what to say. angel-1 will be very very missed. he always had a kind word or a funny remark to say to everyone. i loved his comments. my heart goes out to you marisol. so kind of you to let us all know.

(((hugs)))


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jul 20, 2008)

I hardly know what to say - Angel was a precious person who was so kind to me and countless others. I'll miss his presence here on Dims very much.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Marisol, for your loss.  My thoughts will be with you and his loved ones during this difficult time. I'm so sorry...


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 20, 2008)

Dear Marisol,

My sympathy and condolences to you and all those that loved him.


Melanie


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Marisol,

My condolences to you and your family. Angel-1's presence will surely be missed around here.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss may God hold you close in your time of mourning.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh god, I am sorry to have just read this. Angel often pm'ed me to ask me how i'm doing and he was always so positive and sweet. 
My heart goes out to you Marisol. Your husband made a good impact on the boards.


----------



## Ivy (Jul 21, 2008)

i am so sorry for your loss.  i can't even imagine what you and your family are going through right now. he was a very sweet man and will be missed around here.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 21, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts are to you ans your family.


----------



## Tad (Jul 21, 2008)

My very sincere condolences. He was one of those people that would lead me to read a thread just because I saw his name was in it, because he was interesting, observant, kind, and compassionate. Someone that it was a true pleasure to associate with. The world is a poorer place today.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this, thank you Marisol for letting us know. I will miss his kind comments and to his contributions.


----------



## vermillion (Jul 22, 2008)

oh wow...i'm so sorry


----------



## Cat (Jul 22, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss, Marisol.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been away and just got back to read this post. I've never had any interactions with angel-1 at all to my knowledge but while I was away I got a PM from him. He told me that he'd heard of my struggles and that I'm in his thoughts and prayers. 

What a terrible, terrible loss - for all of us. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers Marisol. :kiss2:


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Marisol, I am so very sorry for the loss of your husband. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Everyone, it's Marisol. I just wanted to drop by one last time and thank you all for all your kind words. It really means a lot. You know, he used to say the world needed more good in it. I'm so glad he found some here. Thank you all again. God bless each and everyone of you.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 25, 2008)

Marisol may you be blessed everyday. You were your husband's queen. 

Susannah


----------



## mergirl (Jul 25, 2008)

im so sad to hear this news. in the few pms we shared it was clear angel was a really kind, thoughtful and funny man. he made me giggle and he had an awsome taste in music too! i will miss him. i will be thinking of his loved ones at such a sad time. mergirl x


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 27, 2008)

May god rest his soul.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 27, 2008)

dear marisol,

i am so sorry to hear of your loss... please know that you and your family are in my thoughts... angel will be sorely missed...


----------



## Mishty (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear about this!

Angel was always super nice and witty!

You're in my thoughts and prayers during this hard time.

God bless you and your family.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jul 28, 2008)

Marisol, I can't fathom the pain you must be feeling right now. I am very sorry for your loss. I did not have the pleasure of knowing your husband, but all the positive memories of him others have shared in this thread indicate he was a wonderful man. May you find some comfort and solace in this difficult time.


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 28, 2008)

I am deeply sorry Marisol. I wish I had seen this sooner. I feel terrible writing so late here. Your husband left me one of the best rep comments I have gotten to date. I wish nothing but the best for you and your family during this tough and sorrowful time.


----------



## Friday (Aug 1, 2008)

Marisol, I hope it wasn't truly your last visit. We take comfort in your presence and would like to be able to comfort you.


----------

